# I don't know where my cat is..



## Tessie (Oct 27, 2014)

My indoor shy, scared, timid cat got lost outside...and I can't stop crying.


I came home last night around 10 PM and that's the last time I saw her, she was on the couch. I went to take a nap, woke up around 12 AM and I went downstairs for a quick snack. I thought it was weird I didn't see her in the kitchen as she always begs she food (she's a fat little thing), but I just assumed my brother took her to his room to sleep with her. She's very shy and scared, but she warmed up to my family, especially me, she really loves me. 

I was studying until 3 AM and I thought it was weird I didn't see her but then I reassured myself "Oh, she's with my brother in his room probably." 
My mom wakes me up today at 9 AM saying she hasn't saw my cat lately, and that's when it clicked in that my brother is at work now, and I haven't seen her either, and she's not in my room. 

It's like a reflex kicked in and I got up so fast from my bed and looked everywhere in the house, behind every door, even in the laundry/dryer just _in case_.

She's not in the house, and I concluded she must've ran outside night time after 10 PM. My brother had friends over, and she might have slipped through the front door, though its very unlikely of her to do that, it must've happened because she's not home. 


I just went around my whole entire neighborhood calling her name and shaking her food bowl and nothing, absolutely nothing.


I'm so hopeless, and heart broken...she's such a sweet and scared cat and she's alone out there. 



I'm trying to stay positive...but it's hard. I have an exam today and I don't think I can even bring myself to go. 


I'll keep you guys updated if I ever find my cat, but as anyone ever lost an indoor cat and it found it's way back home? Please give me some hope and positivity....


----------



## Klinkguin (Oct 27, 2014)

Awwwww ): I hope you find your cat soon. I would die if one of my cats got lost.


----------



## sej (Oct 27, 2014)

Aww! I love cats!  Once my cat was gone for 48 hours... But he came back  I'm sure yours will too! It may take a couple of days for her to come back. But im sure she will  And keep your head up for exams  You don't want to fail them 

Hope everything turns out ok


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 27, 2014)

Aw that's so sad!!! I 
really really really  hope you find her!  If my cat ran away I'd die. 

We lost my grandma's cat a couple summers ago. She was just lounging in the sun on the porch. Then the neighbors pitbull came over and attacked her to death. She had just had kittens two months ago so she wasn't ready to defend herself at all. :'( :'( :'(

AND I mean NOTHING against pitbulls. I blame the ******** old lady who just lets her dog off the leash without a fence or anything. Pit bulls can be wonderful if trained right by the right people. These people didn't train their dog honestly, and I will never talk to that terrible lady ever, ever, ever again.  


Yep! If she doesn't come back in a couple days, go around and notify all your neighbors and maybe put up lost signs to help. 

If she's as shy as you say, it's very possible she went to another home from being scared. 



And good luck your kitty comes home! Sounds like an awesome kitty.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 27, 2014)

My friend has an indoor cat who has gotten lost twice but both times she ended up coming back, it just took a few days. I hope your cat is the same way and that she comes back soon.


----------



## Cory (Oct 27, 2014)

This happened to me three years ago. Best advice I could give you if ask your neighbors if it okay to look in the garage for the cat and put up signs. Cats are smart, they usually stay near their homes so don't lose hope. My cat went missing for four days and me and my family spent hours everyday looking for him and on a Monday morning he was waiting outside our doorstep.


----------



## Bynx (Oct 27, 2014)

did you check wheel arches and under cars when my cats get out they love it there, really hope you find her soon


----------



## TaskBarR (Oct 27, 2014)

It will be alright. I promise. My cat was just like yours, sweet and afraid, and she got lost. Well, she got lost for three MONTHS. We had even gotten a replacement cat (I know, we felt bad) by the time she returned. She was just scratching on the back door, incredibly skinny and looked scared out of her wits. Just remember that you still have hope.


----------



## Born2BWild (Oct 27, 2014)

Aw, I'm so sorry! I really hope you find her soon!

One of my cats got lost once, and was gone for a full week. When we were about to give up hope that she would ever be found, she came back home! Never give up hope!


----------



## Titi (Oct 27, 2014)

Oooooh no that sounds like a nightmare. 
I can't imagine how I'd feel if I lost my cats... Luckily I've never lost either of my two. The oldest never leaves the balcony, and my youngest likes to visit the neighbours sometimes but he never escapes any further. I really hope she comes back or you find her. 

Does she have a collar and a microchip?
That really helps your chances of finding her. I've found a few cats (and a dog once!) before that I managed to get returned to their owners thanks to them having a microchip (the dog's owner had lost her for 2 weeks and cried when she came to pick her up at my place! A couple of days later she came back to give me a box of chocolates haha).

If she's shy and not used to being outside chances are she's hiding not far from here. Go out as soon as you can, search bushes, trees, sheds, ask your neighbours... DON'T give up! Don't wait too long before putting up lost signs!


----------



## Campy (Oct 27, 2014)

Aww, sorry to hear that happened! Stay positive though; cats very often find their way back home again, even if it's an indoor cat like yours! Our cat was once gone for two weeks because he accidentally got locked up in a house down the street that people had just moved out of, so there was no one there to notice him. He got out when the new owners moved in two weeks later and quickly raced home! He was scratching our balcony door in the middle of the night, luckily my brother heard him since he sleeps in the room next to the balcony.

Like other have suggested, I would definitely ask your neighbours to keep an eye open and to also look in their own house to see if she might be hiding. If she doesn't return today or tomorrow, I would start putting up signs. Don't lose hope! And I hope you were able to take that exam today. Keep us updated!


----------



## meo (Oct 27, 2014)

Put out fliers, inform neighbors, and contact local shelters and vet offices. They'll keep your info if they come across your cat.

Also check any vents or ducts in your house. Sometimes cats can get into them if not properly sealed.

Best of luck.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 27, 2014)

When I was younger, we had a dog that got out every chance he had. Some of my earliest memories are of riding down side streets looking for him. Eventually the SPCA got accustomed to dropping him off in our backyard, and he did come home every time. 

I know it hurts really bad right now, but don't give up hope! I'm sure she'll come back, and somebody may find her and take her to a shelter. I hope she comes home soon, and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## cinny (Oct 27, 2014)

hugs~ I know how it feels when your pet goes missing.
couple months ago my mom left the door opened and I woke up worried because usually my dog sleeps next to me when she leaves to work. Luckily the first person I asked around the neighborhood had my dog, which I was thankful because the area I live in isn't very 'safe' and heard many stories of how people never giving back people their pets, etc. this sounds like fiction but dang I was lucky that my neighbor had him. ;;

Although pets are very intelligent and eventually your cat will come back. My friend has at least 3 indoor cats who sometimes roam around the neighborhood or stay around the house. She mentions that most cats who are gone missing usually go into survival mode and do not seek for their owners around the day since they don't want any predators around them, it is best to find your cat at night (unless you did that >.<) and call out for her with cat food or cat treats that she likes, so hopefully this kind of puts you at ease. sorry I'm pretty bad at wording things lol. but, crosses fingers! & yes, keep us updated ♥


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm so so sorry  I hope you find her soon. x


----------



## Toeto (Oct 27, 2014)

I once had an indoor cat (exotic shorthair) and it disappeared for three days. We gave up all hope, because it was super scared outside and it did not have any experience of scavenging for food and stuff. But after three days, at a night, it was raining horribly outside.. MIAUW MIAUW and my mother was like OMG TIMMY RETURNED and he went inside and he ate like he didn't eat for weeks. 
I really hope that you get your cat back!


----------



## Beachland (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm really sorry to hear about your cat  I would be devastated if one of my cats disappeared, I actually worry about this a lot because I let them outside and sometimes they walk around the neighborhood. Don't get too discouraged though, maybe she'll come back, I've read lots of stories about pets disappearing for a while (even months) and eventually returning.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 27, 2014)

Your cat is fine. Cats are the pet that can go feral, meaning they can survive without us. Cats are very self reliant, even indoor ones. Your cat will be able to fend for herself and survive. Don't worry. She's probably fine. Maybe a little dirty and scared, but she's not in danger.

Now you need to try and find her. Call your local shelters and give a description of your cat. That way they can be on the lookout and give you a call if they get any cats that resemble her. Make some posters and ask around, maybe go door to door with a photo of her. That way people and your neighbors are aware to look out for her.

Leave something she really enjoys outside that smells of her and you. Maybe a blanket or something. Put a bit of food by it. This can attract her since she'll be looking for comfortable places, and cats like to feel safe. Try and put this in an enclosed spot near your home. It's worth a shot.


----------



## Locket (Oct 27, 2014)

Awww. My cat got lost last week. We went EVERYWHERE and couldn't find her. She was fed 'cause she's a skinny kitty. But, don't worry! Cats are very smart and can find there way home! MY cousins cat got caught in a trap, she came back.


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 27, 2014)

I have two outside cats, and I remember them sometimes disappearing for days at a time. But they always came back. Try to stay positive, okie? <3 She'll probably come back ^^


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 27, 2014)

Maybe you could leave a bowl of her favorite food out along with some catnip in front of your house to attract her. Good luck finding her!


----------



## Fawning (Oct 27, 2014)

I hope your cat returns home safely soon. My old cat went missing for about a week and came back. I've heard lots of stories from friends and family about cats going missing and returning a while later (one was even 2 years later!!) Cat's are amazing at surviving outside, even indoor cats. I know how horrible you'll be feeling now but don't give up hope!


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 27, 2014)

Did you have her micro-chipped? I recently had a lost cat around my house, but I couldn't do anything as it wasn't willing to come inside of my house. It was really social, it kept walking up to me and meowing and then running away. 

But yeah, if you have her micro-chipped then the odds are that if she's lost she'll be found and returned to ya.
Update your social media accounts about it, asking if anybody has seen your cat. Make an add on craigslist or any relevant website regarding lost pets. Put up posters etc. 

I have a small dog which I love to bits and she tends to run out of the door whenever it's open, and I can't stand it. She's a naughty pup and I know exactly how you feel, because I get the exact same feeling when my dog runs away.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 27, 2014)

Thinking of you Tessie, and if I lived anywhere near you I'd come help you look! I have no personal experience with cats, but my friends house cat did the same thing a couple of years ago, and was found in the shed of a neighbours garden, so she didn't go too far. I hope you find yours safe and sound soon :X


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 27, 2014)

oh no, this is awful! i wish you and your family the best of luck in finding her! one time we accidentally locked our own cat ace out in the cold for a while because he loves trying to escape and we didnt notice, but he ended up fine! hes also the type that WOULD run away (hes run up a tree before), but he stayed in the yard! i think shell be okay! just shake her treats around and dont give up ;v; best of luck to you!!!! -hugs-


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 27, 2014)

I didn't lose my indoor cat, I lost my tiny Maltese indoor dog, who had never spent a day outside in her life aside from the pooping rituals, which were done on a leash. She just up and ran away one day, slipped out the door. I came home from school and my mom told me what had happened, and I was heartbroken. I thought I'd never see her again, I thought she probably got hit by a car, or picked up by someone and kept. She came home that evening. Walked right down our sidewalk and stood on our porch. Keep your chin up, our loved ones always find their way back to us.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 27, 2014)

...


----------



## Delphine (Oct 27, 2014)

The horror, I hope you'll get your cat back very soon 

I once lost my cat Mickado in the countryside at my grandparents', we were devastated, we spent three days searching for him and we finally decided to leave without him because we had to go back to the city... we all went to bed crying, everyone in the family was very attached to the cat. But at around midnight, we heard some noise, a little, tired 'meow', and there was my kitty, safe and sound. We never knew where he went, but we were so glad to get him back.

Hope your cat will find his way home, too


----------



## baileyanne94 (Oct 27, 2014)

I think she'll come back  (please post here if she does! I'm sure we'd all love an update!). I know it doesn't make it any less scary. It's not exactly the same but our German Shepherd, Mila, got lost behind our house (there's miles of woods/creeks) a year or two ago, we spent so many hours looking for her, and one morning my mom was calling for her and she heard Mila crying a couple houses down from us in the backyard of a girl my little sister used to play with. So for the most part, she had found her way home! At least out of the woods! I think that'll be even more likely with a cat  Cats are survivors. I really believe she'll find her way back to you, even if it takes a little while. Don't lose hope that she's ok! She can handle herself, she's got the instincts for it!
I wish you and your family the best.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 27, 2014)

Talk to your cat using telepathy.


----------



## Tessie (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the positivity everyone, I really really appreciate it. It makes me feel less depressed when so many of you had experiences of your indoor cat coming back after a few days. 

It's now 24 hours since my sweetheart disappeared. I love her so much, and she's such a scared and timid cat I know she's hiding somewhere really scared. 

I searched from 9 AM until I had to go to class around 12 PM for her, came home around 2 and looked for her until 4 PM. I just came back after an hour of calling her name from 9-10 PM but no luck. 
Unfortunately she's not microchipped, she's spayed though so being in heat wouldn't be a reason for her disappearance. Also I  live in an urban city, there's one ASPCA but it's far and in a bad neighborhood. I honestly don't think she's there but I'll look as the week progresses and no luck. 

Tomorrow's another day, I will keep everyone's positivity in my mind and be hopeful. I'll update everyone tomorrow. Again thank you all! A reason I posted this here is because of the warm community, and I was sure I would receive moral support and encouragement.


----------



## Tessie (Oct 27, 2014)

here are some pics of her just for cuteness



she loved sitting on my lap, here she's on my lap sitting outside with me (it was a closed gate yard)






she loved her little sister too (wasnt biologically her sister, we just call them sisters)







Her name is Middie btw...I miss my Middie


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 27, 2014)

Aw! She's adorable. Keep us updated if anything happens!  We all want to know now.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 27, 2014)

So adorable!<3 Hope you find her!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 27, 2014)

oh god shes such a precious little thing she looks so much like my cat ace
im so so so sorry you havent found her yet... keep looking though ;__; if shes scared, maybe when you look bring something that soothes her, maybe she likes laser pointers or catnip or something like that? a distraction. we found ace hiding under a bush in our yard, and i know youve probably looked everywhere, but just make sure to look under things like that too. under cars, too, because they like the warmth. i really hope she comes home soon!!!! good luck!!!!


----------



## Campy (Oct 28, 2014)

Aww, those pictures are adorable.  Sorry to hear you haven't found her yet, hopefully she'll be back soon!


----------



## Titi (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh she's beautiful. <3 Poor sweety, I really hope she's ok.

Do check the ASPCA frequently, maybe give them a call and send them pics of your cat so they keep an eye out for her, and stick lost posters around if you can.  If she's not microchipped you really can't count on people returning her unless they've seen posters.

Unfortunatly even cats with only a microchip sometimes stay lost as people just assume they are strays. Back when I worked at a vet clinic we would ALWAYS suggest to owners that they put a collar on their cats even if they have a microchip, so people know they belong to someone.

There's still plenty of hope that she will find her way back. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 28, 2014)

Don't worry, cats always return! But I wish that you found her soon!


----------



## Tessie (Oct 28, 2014)

MY BABY IS BACK HOME    
I jumped for joy, literally! 

My dad found her while I was in school. 
He went to my neighbors to ask if they seen our cat and they said there was a cat in their garage since Monday morning so my dad looked and it was my baby girl! She was so scared hiding in the old tires and wasn't coming out. Little by little to my Dad's voice she came out, and when my neighbor left the garage she finally came all the way out to my dad and now she's home! 

I'm so happy  She didn't necessarily find her way home, we had to find her, and that's why I felt so hopeless because she's such a shy, scared indoor cat I didn't think she would know my house, and she didn't, but she didn't go far at all. 

Lol we were going all over the place like 10 blocks and  she was right next door XD. 
I'm so happy, I've been depressed all day. Now I can live and feel normal 

Thank you again for everyone's positivity  :3 <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 28, 2014)

Tessie said:


> MY BABY IS BACK HOME
> I jumped for joy, literally!
> 
> My dad found her while I was in school.
> ...



AHHH IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU, CONGRATULATIONS!!! im so glad you found her <33333 glad shes home safe!!!


----------



## Saylor (Oct 28, 2014)

Yay  I'm so glad you found her!


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm glad you found her 

My cat ended up going outside a couple of times. The first time she sat outside my window meowing for me to get her after two days. The second time, my neighbor found her and was taking care of her before realizing she had my cat. Some cats do come back when they get hungry. If she ever gets out in the future, definitely check with neighbors, and look around and under things nearby where a cat would like to hide/shelter itself; I found mine behind a shed the first time she got out. I couldn't catch her, but she did come home.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 28, 2014)

...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm so happy for you! Congrats.


----------



## cinny (Oct 28, 2014)

Tessie said:


> MY BABY IS BACK HOME
> I jumped for joy, literally!
> 
> My dad found her while I was in school.
> ...



OMg yay! soo happy that you found her <3
She is so cute by the way :`)


----------



## uncaballero1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Glad you found her! Losing a cat is a terrible thing. I've lost several permanently over the course of my life and had a few more run away but find their way back home


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 28, 2014)

So glad you've found your baby!


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 28, 2014)

So glad you got her back :'D


----------



## baileyanne94 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yay!! I'm so happy she's home!!


----------



## Titi (Oct 29, 2014)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! I'm so happy for you, so glad she's back!
I suggest having her identified, in case this happens again. 

Give her a big hug and a treat for me. <3


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 29, 2014)

Yay, i am glad you found her!  I was going page by page hoping you would update that you found her and you did.  So happy this had a good ending.


----------



## Campy (Oct 29, 2014)

Ahh, I'm so happy you found her! Now you can add your own story to the list of happy endings when someone else loses their cat.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 11, 2014)

YAY!! She's back! I know I'm far behind but I forgot to check the thread. XD


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 12, 2014)

This happy ending makes my night. I experienced a similar incident, but with a less fortunate ending. I am glad at least one other person did not end up experiencing the same sadness.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2014)

Should've tried a treat to get her out of the tires


----------



## Geneve (Nov 13, 2014)

Aw, I'm so glad you found her. Maybe you could get her a little collar so if it happens again she can be returned immediately?


----------



## Tessie (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes! She has a collar now! A cute pink one with a bell on it.
She's warm, fat, and sleeping next to me right now  I appreciate everyone's concern, she's safe and sound =)


----------



## Radda (Nov 13, 2014)

Congrats.


----------

